# I need a rub



## cool85k5 (Mar 12, 2007)

I need a simple rub for my first atempt at smoking some ribs next weekend.By simple I mean,few ingredients,nothing realy hot or spicy,just something I can start with.I will be using the 3-2-1 method.Thanks for any information in advance!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 12, 2007)

Pick one!


http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...BookofRubs.pdf


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 12, 2007)

doesn't EVERYBODY  just need a rub ? :) lol,


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL sometimes Tim sometimes!


----------



## cool85k5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you for the link!I'll do some reading on those!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 12, 2007)

Your welcome - been collecting them for a while!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 12, 2007)

lol...errrrr.... thought that was a hug


----------



## short one (Mar 12, 2007)

> Jerry
> Check out the K.C. BBQ Society BBQ Rub on Debi's site.
> I use a modified version and the Mrs. loves it. She likes a sweet taste with minimal bite.Here's my version:
> 
> ...


----------



## ultramag (Mar 12, 2007)

TulsaJeff has a rub recipe for sale that is top notch for ribs. It also helps support this great forum.


----------



## meowey (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is a link to my rub

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1582


----------



## smoked (Mar 12, 2007)

I posted a rub some time ago, got it from alton brown from "good eats" on foodtv, best stuff ever......just search for it.......I'm too lazy tonight to repost it....sorry....


----------



## cool85k5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Debi had that one on her link.Thank you all again for the help!I know about Jeff's rub being for sale,I just wanted to try this first.


----------



## iceboxbbq (Mar 13, 2007)

this a good rub it's from peace,love,BBQ Mike Mills book
1/2 cup paprika 
1/4 cup kosher salt, finely ground 
1/4 cup sugar 
2 tablespoons mustard powder 
1/4 cup chili powder 
1/4 cup ground cumin 
2 tablespoons ground black pepper 
1/4 cup granulated garlic 
2 tablespoons cayenne


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 14, 2007)

Guys can I add your rubs to my ebook?


----------



## short one (Mar 14, 2007)

Debi if you were asking me, go for it. I feel its nothing special,had to find something the Mrs. could eat. Steve


----------



## smoked (Mar 14, 2007)

Debi, the way I figure, if I post it on the internet then I'm giving free will to copy and keep......heck you know how many of your recipes I've already printed out in a little book?????


----------



## smoked (Mar 14, 2007)

here it is.....was not as lazy tonight!!

I posted this before, but I'll do it here because it's just easier then saying go here or there ;) 

8 Tbs brown sugar
3 Tbs kosher salt
1 Tbs chili powder
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp jalapeno powder (and you will most likely have to make this)
1/2 tsp old bay seasoning
1/2 tsp rubbed thyme
1/2 tsp onion powder

for the jalapeno powder....slice jalapeno's in half, deseed and then place on a dehydrator at 140 until dry, then pulverise in a coffee grinder (or old time use motor and pedestal...mask required) into a powder. and yes, dehydrate....if you do it in the smoker it is chipotle not plain jalapeno and does have a big difference!!! Keep in mind to wash your hands well after dealing with the jalapenos otherwise you don't want to scratch an eye, pick your nose or god forbid hold something when you go pee unless you really enjoy fire hot pain!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh yeah I remember that post we talked about jale powder after. ave to add that to the ebook yours too short and ice. Everyone has there own tastes.


----------



## leorousseau (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm gonna have to try this on the next smoking session. Looks like it might be a keeper.


----------

